# Indicador de combustible



## oscarpn (Jun 4, 2013)

Que tal no se si esto valla aqui, sino pues solo cambienlo, mi duda es saber que caracteristicas tiene el cable que llega al indicador de gasolina de un automovil, trato de tomar esa señal que le llega y poder trabajar, es una señal analoga?, es d 12v?, se puede conectar una entrada analoga directa a esa señal que entrega el autoimovil?

espero me orienten un poco saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 4, 2013)

Amigo, no todos los sistemas son iguales. Puedes encontrar una simple señal analoga, como tambien una señal digital diferencial.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 4, 2013)

como dijo el compañero Gudino Roberto duberlin, deberias decirnos que marca, modelo, y año es tu auto.
seria bueno tambien es que quieres hacer con la señal
asi seria mas facil ayudarte
un abrazo


----------



## jona2t (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola Oscar, dependiendo de la marca, modelo, y año, puede variar en un sensor capacitivo (cambia la capacidad según el nivel) un sensor resistivo (lo mismo, pero con la resistencia del sistema) o un sensor con tensión aplicada (no se si el termino correcto, básicamente se aplica una tensión al sensor y al variar la resistencia esta tensión varia, generalmente son difíciles de captar con un tester *polimetro, multimetro, etc* porque son de alta impedancia), cabe aclarar que también existen sistemas íntegramente mecánicos, no es el caso obviamente. hace falta mas información sobre el vehículo en cuestión.


----------



## oscarpn (Jun 5, 2013)

Gracias por sus respuestas, mas bien no es para un carro en especifico, sino para autos en general, lo que quiero hacer con la señal que llega al tablero es mandarla por una entrada analogica y asi realizar graficas de consumo del automovil, es la manera mas sencilla que se me ocurrio, talvez existan sensores con los cuales puedo motar al tanque de gasolina pero desconozco de ellos, si saben de alguno que me puedan recomendar se los agradeceria.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 5, 2013)

lo que quieres hacer es mas facil por el conector obd del auto , tendria que tener una interfaz y de ahi a la compu, hay muchos programas especializados  algunos libres
busca como obd2, para autos posteriores al 97


----------



## oscarpn (Jun 5, 2013)

Podria ser una opcion el problema o invonveniente es que la señal que quiero tomar la deseo pasar a travez de un gps y del gps tomar esa señal y trabajar con ella, en si lo que necesito es la manera de conectar un gps al indicador de gasolina o un sensor que me este checando los niveles de combustible del automovil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2013)

Podrias tomar de la lamparita indicadora de bajo nivel . . .


----------



## oscarpn (Jun 5, 2013)

Como seria eso de la lamparita? no se a que te refieres


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2013)

Casi todos los tableros traian ademas del indicador de nivel , un indicador luminoso , una especie de alarma visible indicadora de poco combustible-reserva.

De todas maneras podrias tomarle una conección al medidor de combustible e ir midiendo su voltaje con tanque lleno o medio tanque, a ver si por ese lado te va


----------



## oscarpn (Jun 6, 2013)

A ok oie y la conexion al medidor de combustible no sabes que caracteristicas tiene?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2013)

Ya te contesté :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> De todas maneras podrias tomarle una conección al medidor de combustible e ir midiendo su voltaje con tanque lleno o medio tanque, a ver si por ese lado te va


----------



## alfnes (Ago 8, 2013)

Hola, yo estoy haciendo algo parecido, tome el cable que sale de la bomba de gasolina que va al medidor, use un multimetro y obtengo cierto voltaje en tanque lleno y en tanque vacio, esta señal la intente mandar a un gps una entrada analogica pero en los datos que recibo, recibo datos que no concuerdan no se si necesito amplificar la señal o que podría hacer para que me envíe una señal igual a la que obtengo del multimetro


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 8, 2013)

Amigo, bueno, es necesario conocer que tipo de señal analoga trabaja el GPS, y el valor de señal que ofrece el sensor de nivel.


----------



## alfnes (Ago 8, 2013)

No se como obtener el tipo de señal que trabaja el GPS yo lo que hice fue poner a la señal varios niveles de voltaje con un divisor de voltaje y estar variando los valores con el potenciometro y en mi pagina donde veo los valores veia todos los voltajes que envie a prueba, sin embargo con el multimetro y el nivel de gasolina no fue lo mismo, en las pruebas que hice para la gasolina, eran valores entre 0.1V y 0.60V para el tanque de gasolina.


----------



## edugf (Sep 1, 2013)

no jugueis con la gasolina que explota


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 1, 2013)

Bueno, en realidad la gasolina NO explota, simplemente es muy inflamable. Lo que explota es el medio que la contiene, cuando se produce la oxidacion violenta.


----------



## edugf (Sep 1, 2013)

Bueno, se me ha entendido


----------



## edugf (Sep 2, 2013)

Bueno, aparte bromas, he publicado en la galería un circuito de medidor de combustible,
porque al no tener el numero mínimo de mensajes en el foro no me deja publicar el enlace directamente.

Esta basado en el LM 3914 y como veréis lo acompaña 10 puertas NOT para invertir el estado de los led, ya que la mayoría de aforadores trabajan con 0v si esta el tanque lleno y 5 ó mas si esta vacío.
El circuito formado por C1 y R13 es para el retardo de subida y bajada de la medición ya que si no ,veríamos los led bajar y subir con el movimiento del vehículo.
D1 es para proteger de posibles corrientes inversas el aforador y por lo tanto de un desagradable susto.
R2 ajusta la escala de medición. Se puede sustituir por una resistencia variable de 5k.


Espero os sea de utilidad.


----------



## alfnes (Sep 2, 2013)

Hola edugf, podrías darme mas información de tu circuito, donde puedo verlo, yo quiero hacer algo parecido, pero tengo problemas, en la bomba de gasolina salen 4 cables, uno es tierra(masa) otro voltaje otro debe ser para el control de la bomba de gasolina y un ultimo que es indicador del nivel de gasolina por tanto no se cual usar, espero puedas ayudarme y darme un poco mas de orientación y no se si podrías enviarme tu circuito vía MP o algo?



edugf dijo:


> Bueno, aparte bromas, he publicado en la galería un circuito de medidor de combustible,
> porque al no tener el numero mínimo de mensajes en el foro no me deja publicar el enlace directamente.
> 
> Esta basado en el LM 3914 y como veréis lo acompaña 10 puertas NOT para invertir el estado de los led, ya que la mayoría de aforadores trabajan con 0v si esta el tanque lleno y 5 ó mas si esta vacío.
> ...


----------



## edugf (Sep 2, 2013)

Bueno, es facil saber cual debes usar.
Con un voltimetro mide entre cualquier parte del chasis y uno de los cables hasta que encuentres  uno que debe variar si mueves la moto o vehiculo, ya que el aforador se movera cambiando su resistencia. La medicion sera entre 0 y 6 voltios aproximadamente.



Tambien puedes medir desconectando los cables la resistencia interna del aforador que ronda sobre los 250 ohmios aproximadamente y variará si mueves el contenido del tanque.



Si tienes problemas no dudes en escribir. En el proximo post pongo el enlace.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 2, 2013)

edugf
me tome la libertad de subir tu esquema, para que tuviera continuidad el tema
espero no molestarte


----------



## alfnes (Sep 2, 2013)

Hola edugf, fijate que hize la prueba, y solamente un cable me dio voltaje en el multimetro, pero fue menos de 1 volt fueron .44v y el tanque esta casi lleno, es normal? puedo hacer otra medición para corroborar el dato?




edugf dijo:


> Bueno, es facil saber cual debes usar.
> Con un voltimetro mide entre cualquier parte del chasis y uno de los cables hasta que encuentres  uno que debe variar si mueves la moto o vehiculo, ya que el aforador se movera cambiando su resistencia. La medicion sera entre 0 y 6 voltios aproximadamente.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## edugf (Sep 2, 2013)

Gracias por subir la foto, ya no podía por no llevar 5 post.

Con respecto a esa medición es la correcta por eso el circuito lo hice con la lógica negada
Cuando el tanque esta lleno tendrás 0 voltios o muy próximo. De lo contrario con el tanque lleno tendrías todos 
los led apagados y viceversa.
Yo con el tanque vació tengo 4.60 voltios y lleno 0.46 voltios.
Esto lo hacen los fabricantes para evitar una posible deflagración con tanque lleno a mas tensión.


----------



## alfnes (Sep 2, 2013)

oye Edu, puedes apoyarme un poco estoy algo perdido, yo quiero sensar este valor y meterlo a un adc pero cuando lo introduzco en los datos obtengo valores muy extraños e inestables, me dijieron que es por que el valor que entrega es corriente y no voltaje, estaba pensando en hacer algun conversor de corriente, pero estoy viendo como puedes darme alguna sugerencia por que lo que tu estas haciendo es hacer un comparador de voltaje y poner a la salida un indicador con LED's cierto?


----------



## edugf (Sep 3, 2013)

Cierto, es un comparador de tensión.
Pero eso que dices de la corriente..........tengo mis dudas.
De todos modos segun la ley de Ohm a mas corriente menos tensión/menos tension mas corriente. Juega con esos valores.
No podras usar directamente un ADC ,como creo que pretendes, para ello usa un convertidor integrado DC/DC para atacar al ADC (en el caso que sea como dices). Pero ya te digo que son complicados y algo costosos.


----------



## alfnes (Sep 3, 2013)

edugf dijo:


> No podras usar directamente un ADC ,como creo que pretendes, para ello usa un convertidor integrado DC/DC para atacar al ADC (en el caso que sea como dices). Pero ya te digo que son complicados y algo costosos.



¿Porqué no podíra usar directamente el ADC? en dado caso para que deberia usar un DC/DC no me queda muy claro que digamos en dado caso que otras alternativas tendría


----------



## edugf (Sep 4, 2013)

Conversor de corriente a voltaje

El conversor de corriente a voltaje, se conoce también como Amplificador de transimpedancia, llegada a este una corriente (Iin), la transforma en un voltaje proporcional a esta, con una impedancia de entrada muy baja, ya que esta diseñado para trabajar con una fuente de corriente.
Con el resistor R como factor de proporcionalidad, la relación resultante entre la corriente de entrada y el voltaje de salida.

Su aplicación es en sensores, los cuales no pueden ser activados, con la poca corriente que sale de algún sensor , por lo que se acopla un A.O. que usa es poca corriente entregada, para dar salida a un voltaje (Vout)
www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/showimage.php?

En google hay multitud de esquemas.


----------



## alfnes (Sep 4, 2013)

edugf dijo:


> Conversor de corriente a voltaje
> 
> El conversor de corriente a voltaje, se conoce también como Amplificador de transimpedancia, llegada a este una corriente (Iin), la transforma en un voltaje proporcional a esta, con una impedancia de entrada muy baja, ya que esta diseñado para trabajar con una fuente de corriente.
> Con el resistor R como factor de proporcionalidad, la relación resultante entre la corriente de entrada y el voltaje de salida.
> ...



Gracias por la información, are la prueba con el conversor de corriente, en un auto que hice pruebas funciono bien osea el voltaje entregado es el mismo o parecido al que envío por el ADC pero en mi otro auto no es así, y es aquí donde pienso que necesito este conversor.

que opinas?


----------



## fquiroga (Feb 16, 2015)

Buen día yo entre en este tema en estos dias y he logrado llegar al punto donde finaliza este post, he capturado los valores analogos que presenta la boya de combustible para varios vehiculos el ejemplo es de una camioneta chevrolet DMAX.

El problema que veo es que las lecturas son dispersas por el movimiento del vehiculo, pero no se notan en el vehiculo por que posiblemente tienen una pluma con retardo.

ahora bien quisiera saber si saben de un circuito que logre realizar este mismo amortiguamiento del rizado de la señal o algun algoritmo que lo pueda implementar en el server adjunto una grafica


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 16, 2015)

Hola, bueno si la señal se trata de forma análoga. Puede entonces lograrse a través de resistencia y condensador. Como filtro pasabajos. Si se realiza en forma digital, el programa debe incrementar o decrementar el valor final en función de si la muestra tomada en forma periódica, es mayor o menor que dicho valor final.


----------



## fquiroga (Feb 16, 2015)

Muchas gracias intente con resistencia capacitor y no logro ningun efecto , como defino o verifico si es analogo o es digita esta señal??

Yo asumi que es analoga por el rango de variacion entre 1 voltios (lleno) y 6 voltios (vacio).

Ves alguna falla en mi analisis o puedes recomendarme como verificar?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 17, 2015)

Bueno, habría que ver cómo conectaste la red RC y que valores usaste en función de la impedancia de salida. Además debes cerciorarte que tipo de señal tratas.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2015)

Obviamente que es análogica la seña ya que lo que hay en el tanque es  un potenciometro, cuyo eje esta unido a la boya, como el indicador es del tipo DC y debido a su baja sensibilidad ese tren de impulsos no lo afecta, por otro lado si colocas un diodo y un capacitor de 1µf y lo mides con un tester veras que  no hay variaciones, ahora eso lo aplicas a lo que tu quieras como indicador


----------



## fquiroga (Feb 17, 2015)

Este es el esquema que implemente con C=15000 uf R=150 ohm, estos fueron los elementos que tuve a la mano y con el esquema que adjunto.

Cual seria el criterio para escojer el valor del condensador y como que funcion hace el diodo
Donde Vin es el voltaje que viene del flotador y Vout es donde tomo la señal.

Son muy apreciados sus comentarios.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 18, 2015)

Hola, el valor de la resistencia es muy bajo. También es necesario conocer la impedancia de salida. Supongamos que fuere elevada, calcula la constante de tiempo RC, a conveniencia.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2015)

El valor de C es muy grande no es una fuente solo hay que integrar la tensión que no es estable por las sacudidas, el valor entre 1µf y 10µf no más de eso, ese sería un valor mínimo de R


----------

